# What's on your desktop?



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

What picture you chose on your desktop, show picture


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

I still don't know how to add a pic to my post so here's an attachment of my desktop.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

meghf said:


> I still don't know how to add a pic to my post so here's an attachment of my desktop.


you click the little yellow box with mountains in it just above the white typing box then paste the URL for your image.

To get a URL for your Image you should upload it on a site like Photobucket


My Desktop is just a generic Gateway blue desktop


----------



## hbowen87 (Aug 4, 2009)

Since Star refuses to stand still long enough to get good pictures, and my cat is the biggest camera suck up ever, I have my Mister Tiny as my desktop.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Currently---My heart cat <3
I switch it around a bunch though











Sorry not a dog pic


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Jasper...he is looks so...free.










I see my animals all the time...


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Winnie I love your dog!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I change mine a lot..  

This was mine this morning.. not a good picture, i know, but I love it.
"MY yogurt cup..."









Then i took this one of my new 'fall' flowers.. it's my current desktop..


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

this is the one i have on there right now


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Right now I have this photo on my desktop, but it changes weekly or so.


----------



## MaddieTheDog (Jun 3, 2009)

This beautiful little girl is my desk top. Funny that it's Maddie because yes, I've had her as a desktop a couple of times, but I change it frequently and have all sorts of backgrounds, usually blends I've made of my favorite musicians. Good timing for a thread like this.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Currently this:


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

A photo of Elsa lost to one of my other interests.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Mine's a pic I found on DeviantART =3

http://konikpolski.deviantart.com/art/Shake-It-133480551


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey Iorek, how's the little guy getting along with the big one? They look so sweet in your picture. Need more pictures....NOW!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Right now it's this:








I change it whenever I get a new pic I think would look good. I'm sure I'll change this one soon!


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Hey Iorek, how's the little guy getting along with the big one? They look so sweet in your picture. Need more pictures....NOW!


they are doing good, thanks  that picture is still from the first night. i have tons more pictures but i don't have them off the memory card yet. i guess i have work to do!


----------



## bfoster (Feb 9, 2009)

I change mine a lot. This is what it is now--I am working on a calender ( for my own amusement) and this is a contender for July


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

LuvmyRotti said:


> Winnie I love your dog!


Thanks! I can't tell your boys apart - is this Cartman? In any case, he looks like he got into the peanut butter


----------



## Dogsaremyworld (Sep 6, 2009)

<a href="http://s492.photobucket.com/albums/rr281/Malleynicole/?action=view&current=102609037.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr281/Malleynicole/102609037.jpg" border="0" alt="ALISANE"></a>

Apperently this is my sister's dog. Unfortionatly, I was looking out the door and accidently snapped it. Ahaha, Im such a photo genius.  Look at me and wimper. Hasn't changed since like 2 years ago.
----------------------------------------------------
"when like gives you a lemon squirt it in someones eye and run away." 
-unknown.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

This, 








but it's been like that for a while so I'm sure it'll change soon.


----------



## Dogsaremyworld (Sep 6, 2009)

<a href="http://s492.photobucket.com/albums/rr281/Malleynicole/?action=view&current=102609037.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i492.photobucket.com/albums/rr281/Malleynicole/102609037.jpg" border="0" alt="ALISANE"></a>

Wrong one. Apperently.


----------



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

all my kids


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

winniec777 said:


> Thanks! I can't tell your boys apart - is this Cartman? In any case, he looks like he got into the peanut butter


Quinn has the freckle on his nose. I have no idea what he was doing in that picture. My signature picture is Cartman - he has a much bigger head, Quinn actually looks pretty, and unfortunately some people think he's a girl. That's what you get for picking the runt - but i couldn't resist that freckle.


----------



## Kat_Renee (May 6, 2009)

It was this one for a long time- Our cat Caesar









but.. i've recently changed to this-


----------



## Jessieanne (Feb 8, 2009)

a pic of my son and puppy


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Uh, Kat, I can see why you changed it! That's a good lookin guy you got there. Oh, and the one holding the leash isn't too bad either


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 18, 2009)

It is currently this one...










But I am fixin' to change it to either this one..










or this one..










or this one..










As you can tell I haven't decided yet... =D


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

I love the picture Inga! Very innocent and sweet


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm not at home (out of town) so I can't share a picture...but I always alternate between Eddie and Uallis. lol


----------



## Kat_Renee (May 6, 2009)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> Uh, Kat, I can see why you changed it! That's a good lookin guy you got there. Oh, and the one holding the leash isn't too bad either


lol thanks  Course, Caesar thinks he is the greatest looking of all...


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

my current desktop:


----------



## chriley58 (Mar 9, 2009)

My daughter and Bella...


----------



## cherryhill (Aug 21, 2009)

mine is currently this of my boy and his ribbons from his new herding titles
(started sheep and ducks) i was so proud of him!!!!!!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Nessa


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

mine switches around daily...today its this...


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)




----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)




----------



## snickers mom (Aug 24, 2009)

Here is my desktop....sunset on vacation!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

MissMutt said:


>


Now that's a pretty wallpaper!!


----------

